# General Category > Creative Area >  Zeppelin clothes project

## Zeppelin

Decided to have a go at modifying clothes having found it very difficult to find things I like and can wear.  Most mens clothing seems to be fairly dull and uninteresting.
First thing I'm having a go at is a hoodie, I've started with a plain black zip front hoodie and sewn two strips of black fabric tape with eylets in from the front of the hood over the top and down to the neck then laced them together.  Planning to do the same down both arms.  Current issue is all the eyes are coming out the fabric.  Am looking at gluing them in, thought about sewing them but I really like the look of the silver eyelet on the black fabric plus there are 40 eyelets on the hood now and sewing would take an age.

----------

Suzi (02-11-13)

----------


## Suzi

Can't wait to see it!

----------


## Zeppelin

Eyelets all glued into hood tapes and seem to be secure.  Started to glue eyelets into remaining tape but ran out of superglue, that's a whole bottle used.  May have enough glued to do first strip down sleeve.  Need more glue plus need more cord as I seriously underestimated how much I would need.

----------


## Suzi

Well done for doing that much!

----------


## Zeppelin

First strip sewn to first sleeve, 3 more to go.  May be sewing at decent speed by then.

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! That sounds amazing!

----------


## Zeppelin

First sleeve done, maybe not as straight as it could have been but doesn't really notice.
Hopefully won't be too much longer till it's finished.

----------


## Suzi

Can't wait to see it! Sounds so exciting! Are you pleased with it so far?

----------


## Angie

Be good to see it when your finished

----------


## Zeppelin

it's good so far, think the hood works better than the sleeve though.  Will do the other one, done too much not to now.

----------

Suzi (08-11-13)

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished

Photos removed by Suzi as they were set as attachments which eats our data too much! Please host them elsewhere such as photobucket. Thank you!!

Not too bad for a first go at this sort of thing.

----------


## Zeppelin

Was expecting pictures to show up in the post, they seem to have come up as a link type thing instead, hope you can see them.

----------


## Suzi

So sorry but I've had to remove the pics as you'd set them as an attachment which eats our data allowance. I did look at them and I think they are AWESOME. Please do host them elsewhere and show everyone as they are amazing!

----------


## Zeppelin

Hope this is better;

----------


## Pen

Looks great, well done. Are you going to do another item of clothing?

----------


## Angie

That is lots better hun and that looks brilliant x

----------


## Suzi

I really really like that!

----------


## Zeppelin

Thanks everyone.  Pen, yes I am going to do another, started it today.  This time I'm going for a long sleeve t shirt, using a black one I already had I'm sewing panels cut from a red t shirt onto the inside then I'm going to 'slash' the long sleeve black t shirt so the red shows through.
I'm finding (for the moment at least) that sewing requires a fair level of concentration so with some music on too it helps push back other things in my mind, they're still there but just off in the background somewhere.

----------


## Mummyhill

If you are going to use eyelets on a regular basis can I suggest getting an eyelet punch you can get a reasonable starter one from somewhere like hobby craft for under £10

----------


## Suzi

Sounds awesome!  :):

----------


## Zeppelin

Thanks for the tip Mummyhill, if I use eyelets again I will do that, I've never been to a hobbycraft sop may be worth a look anyway.

Sleeve of 'slashed' top done.



Thinking I'll do the same thing across the left side of the chest too.

----------


## Pen

Looking good. Well worth having a look in a good hobby craft shop you may get all sorts of inspiration.

----------


## Suzi

That looks FAB!

----------


## Zeppelin

Done the chest, unfortunately you can see where the stitching is, am hoping if I put it through the wash it may all settle out.

----------


## Angie

That looks really good x

----------


## Suzi

OO I like that! That's really cool! Well done!

----------


## Pen

Great job. Well done.

----------


## Zeppelin

Halloween skeleton top.
Plain black hooded long sleeve t-shirt with skeleton design painted on with bleach.

----------


## Suzi

That's a really fab idea! Looks fabulous!

----------


## S deleted

Cool. I like that look

----------

